# chest pain and gastritis



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

So, I've been on 40mg omeprazole once daily for a little over a week now. I had a gastroscopy a couple of weeks ago and my GI doctor says I have gastritis. The only symptom I have (for upper GI stuff anyway) is mild chest pain usually after eating. The last few days I have been noticing the chest pain more often, especially when I burp. It's on the left side side of my sternum (just next to my left breast). My primary care doctor doesn't think it's cardiac since exercise has no effect on it.Is this just part of gastritis? Asking because it seems to be getting worse_ after_ I started the ppi...


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

No change after a few days... chest pain still there and more frequent. I guess I'll just wait and speak with the doc about this at my next appt.


----------

